

Network Manager 1.0 Released after 10 years of development - Mister_Snuggles
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2014-December/msg00030.html

======
JoshTriplett
> A faster, lighter-weight internal DHCP client based on code from systemd-
> networkd has been added

This is huge news. systemd-networkd's DHCP client, thanks to Tom Gundersen's
work, can successfully get an address in milliseconds, rather than the many
seconds required by dhclient. See
[https://plus.google.com/+TomGundersen/posts/eztZWbwmxM8](https://plus.google.com/+TomGundersen/posts/eztZWbwmxM8)
for some of the details.

I eagerly await wireless networking support in systemd-networkd, but in the
interim, this will drastically improve network setup time on the average Linux
system.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
The author of dhcpcd (Roy Marples) also weighs in the discussion, saying that
the former matches the same speed as long as ARP checking is disabled.

So really, it seems to me that the only reason networkd's DHCP is fast is
because it's bare bones (and also skips a few sections of RFC 1531, according
to Jayson Vantuyl... which doesn't sound good). Only dealing with lease
negotiation, if Gundersen's statement near the end is still true.

~~~
pothibo
IIRC, Apple also does something similar (skipping a few sections of the
standard) to acquire a lease faster. That's why Macs connect faster to the
network.

I'm not an expert on the implementation of mac/windows/linux so maybe someone
who knows can chip in.

~~~
dingaling
Upon reconnectionn to the network the Apple OSs immediately resume using their
previous lease address on the network, whilst initiating DHCP in the
background.

Works OK in small domestic networks but can cause some issues in big uni and
corporate nets with frequent address churn.

------
mikepurvis
Seems like nmcli is still kind of a second-class citizen— would be interested
to see an in-depth comparison between nmcli and connman for the use case of a
wifi-connected headless device.

~~~
technomancy
At least you can connect to new networks now. Pre 1.0 it was practically a
joke.

------
spb
So NetworkManager has been using the GRUB model of what "1.0" means, then?

~~~
vacri
Everyone who gets to touch a version number should have a read of
[http://semver.org/](http://semver.org/) first. And for this particular case,
the FAQ question "How do I know when to release 1.0.0?" is particularly
appropriate.

My favourite one to watch was the roguelike ADoM, which went through 0.1 -
0.9, then 0.91 - 0.99, then .99alpha - .99gamma, then got up to .99gamma16
before it finally hit 1.0.

------
wldcordeiro
I'm sure drivers play a part in it but I always found Network Manager to be
more inconsistent than WICD.

------
Phrodo_00
Has anyone tried the bridge support? Can it be used reliably yet? (I sure hope
so for a 1.0 release).

~~~
blinkingled
I am using the one from Fedora 21 which is definitely pre 1.0 and bridge
support seems to work fine with KVM.

What issues have you had?

------
spydum
got my first real exposure on NetworkManager/nmcli this past week doing some
redhat 7 stuff. it turns out that it works quite well. For automation stuff,
it definitely beats trying to sed a bunch of ifcfg- files. havent really
touched the gui though.

~~~
helper
Redhat 7? Oh you must mean RHEL 7. Redhat 7.1 was the first distro I ever
installed back in 2001. At the time NetworkManager didn't exist.

------
platz
Does this mean I should switch from wicd? Wicd seemed to install better in
xfce/debian environments, but dislikes certain networks when connecting for
some reason.

------
justifier
where is reliable, easy internet connection sharing on linux?

i've built scripts that serve ics but only under shamanic preconditions that
elude me

network manager is supposed to allow for it with their 'share this connection'
but getting it to work has also eluded me

on a windows7 boot everything just works with ics, but then i'm booted into
windows

gramm`err : /allude/elude/

~~~
lmm
Unfortunately every couple of years the popular kids come up with a new half-
assed GUI for doing this stuff, but if you stick to the command line then the
same simple things that have always worked still work, viz:

    
    
        echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
        iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
    

Ta-da, basic internet connection sharing is working. (If you want automatic
network configuration for the devices that are connecting to your machine,
you'll need to install and configure a dhcp server e.g. dhcpd)

Edit: oh, no, that won't work, your network device is no longer eth0 because
the distros have been messing around with it again. Sorry, I can't help, I
moved to FreeBSD years ago to get away from this crap.

~~~
jsprogrammer
I believe that is what justifier was alluding to as 'shamanic preconditions'.

~~~
lmm
They're two simple lines and they work everywhere; I'd understand "shamanic"
to mean things that work as long as you sacrifice a chicken and the phase of
the moon is right and your heart is pure. i.e. networkmanager.

~~~
justifier
The shamanic line was because those two lines you suggested would sometimes
work, then suddenly stop working, or just fall to start working, or even
rarely dibilitate all network activity where manually removing the flag and
disabling the route failed to fix anything; then requiring a full reboot to
fix

Sometimes using those two lines would work alone, sometimes they would only
work in conjunction with more lines with different flags.. This is why I said
reliable and shamanic

I run ubuntu 1404 server, slack on my notebook, debian on my home box.. Those
two lines all do something different on each at different times of day under
different moons, or alike when they all fail to do anything at all

I chalked it up to some kind of collision with how nm or wicd, machine
respective, were trying to run their show

~~~
lmm
On slack or pre-systemd debian, those two lines work 100% reliably (I've used
them thousands of times), unless you've installed something that would screw
them up. On ubuntu I wouldn't be surprised if network manager arbitrarily
messed up your stuff.

~~~
justifier
i have wicd installed on both and it seems to have a waffling identity crisis
trying to connect to both my eth0 and wlan0

its been years since i tried a *BSD back in my greener days when i was trying
every alt os around before i settled on linux by way of slack, but itd be
interesting to look at it now with more knowledge of the whys and wherefores

